# Mini Pallet Toe Clamps



## MrPragmaticLee (Oct 4, 2017)

A simple project I finally took time to complete. Should have done it a long time ago. 







Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Glenn Brooks (Oct 4, 2017)

Nice job Mr. Lee!


----------



## tweinke (Oct 4, 2017)

Nice handy project, also a good exercise in mill use!


----------

